# Installing Door at end of hallway



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

It would be non-load bearing, no header required
You can simply screw studs into the drywall on each side as needed to frame this out


----------



## lofar (May 5, 2009)

Thank you.  I think i'll need to make some sort of makeshift header at least to be able to attach new drywall to, the doors in my house are standard 80" but the cieling in the hall is 10 feet.


----------



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

I'm with Dave on this. Don't mess with the drywall where you don't have to. Only thing might be the metal bead edging. It may cause a visible ridge in the header area if you bring the header down past where casing will cover the old edge. Then you'd have to remove it, and patch a strip of drywall.


----------

